# What watch are you wearing today?



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Apologies if this has already been done.

Today I'm wearing my 1969 Certina Argonaut 280, with white face, date, blue second hand. And an original FIXO-FLEX elastic metal bracelet.

Unfortunately I can't find any photos of it on the internet. The 285 and the blue and purple/brown faced 280s seem to have been more common.

But here's a photo of the purple/brown 280 anyway to give you some idea, however this one has metal strap with buckle. https://www.theretroworld.com/certina.html


----------



## base615 (Jun 16, 2008)

1958 Omega Seamaster;


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Very nice, I do like brown leather straps. Two of my watches have them.


----------



## base615 (Jun 16, 2008)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Very nice, I do like brown leather straps. Two of my watches have them.


It's my favourite watch so I tend to wear it most of the time and swap the strap between brown and black


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm not a huge watch person, so only have two:

An automatic Longines Conquest for wearing with smarter outfits; and a quartz midsize Omega Seamaster for very casual looks. I'm wearing the Longines today. In the back of my mind, I feel I need a watch with a brown strap (the Longines has a black one; the Omega a steel bracelet) and am thinking about adding either an Omega Aqua Terra or a Cartier Tank of some sort to fill that niche.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm down to only one: my 1961 Accutron Space View. My only alternative, a 1939 Hamilton tank watch, needs rebuilding.


----------



## mommatook1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Luminox Sea Diver. Nothing fancy, just a solid work watch that goes with any of my uniforms. I've beat the crap out of it for years without a single hiccup.


----------



## Des Esseintes (Aug 16, 2005)

1950's yellow gold Girard-Perregaux, handwind, white dial with golden hours and hands, small second, plain black leather strap to match belt and shoes - I am in favour of coordinating watchstraps with other leather accessories, not necessarily matching but certainly not a brown watchstrap with black belt and shoes. Regimental or school watchstraps can be a charmingly different and rather flexible alternative. But I believe this was the subject of a separate thread just recently...

dE


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

*You caught me on a boring watch day...*

Today, nothing special: a Michele quartz chrono. But you've inspired me to wear something more special tomorrow..... :icon_smile:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

base615 said:


> It's my favourite watch so I tend to wear it most of the time and swap the strap between brown and black


It's lovely, vintage Omegas just have that extra something, don't they.

I must mention a make of watch I can't stand, Rolex. They always look cheap and gaudy and over the top.

As for my favourite make of watch, Oris. Especially the big winder pilots watch.

All of my old watches are manual movements. Not a fan of quartz and batteries. That said I've got a few very nice looking Swatches. 
And a very attractive 1970s Accurist with quartz movement, brown face and gold casing and brown leather strap, which is the same as this, though the strap on mine is matt leather not shiny like this one.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

PatentLawyerNYC said:


> But you've inspired me to wear something more special tomorrow..... :icon_smile:


That's the spirit! :icon_smile:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

mommatook1 said:


> Luminox Sea Diver. Nothing fancy, just a solid work watch that goes with any of my uniforms. I've beat the crap out of it for years without a single hiccup.


The emblem looks in shape and colour like that of Tag Heuer, in fact the watch does as well. I wonder is there any connection between the two makers.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

A 25 year old yellow gold Seiko Quartz "Mickey Mouse". It's the only watch I own but it keeps perfect time and since that is the only reason I wear a watch, it's the only watch I need. The fact that women love it isn't bad either. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Anything with Mickey Mouse on looks cool in my opinion. Like many watch collectors I'd love to get my hands on one of the original 1930s Mickey Mouse Ingersolls, it just looks so vintage and so cool.


----------



## mommatook1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> The emblem looks in shape and colour like that of Tag Heuer, in fact the watch does as well. I wonder is there any connection between the two makers.


I have wondered that as well; people regularly make that mistake when I am wearing it. However, I think Luminox was originally founded by an American who developed the gas-capsule illumination technology for watches (it really is quite impressive at night, btw). I think the brand broke into the market when they won a contract to produce the "official" high performance dive watches for Navy SEALS. Of course, the irony is that if you talk to any team guys you will find they usually opt for a $50 Casio G-shock.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

mommatook1 said:


> the irony is that if you talk to any team guys you will find they usually opt for a $50 Casio G-shock.


The same was true when I was in the RAF, later in security service and
later in the Met police. We always bought and wore the cheapest watches we could find. 
Because no matter how good the adverts for watches are, watchmakers still don't understand that it isn't extremes of weather, water pressure or altitude that buggers up watches being worn by military/police perosnnel. It is physical encounters with things that watches can't stop like metal spikes and concrete!


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

Rolex GMT Master in Gold/Stainless.


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

*HEUER*

Heuer Monaco Mark II on a Nato G10 black and grey striped submariners strap. Pale blue and white striped Borelli shirt, Etro windowpane navy suit. On same wrist a black small wood bead on silver chain bracelet by David Yurman (dont know why... i'm very NOT a jewellery guy but Yurman mens stuff is vg)


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

*IF ITS MOTHER WAS A TAG, ITS FATHER WAS A ROLEX...*



mommatook1 said:


> Luminox Sea Diver. Nothing fancy, just a solid work watch that goes with any of my uniforms. I've beat the crap out of it for years without a single hiccup.


IF ITS MOTHER WAS A TAG, ITS FATHER WAS A ROLEX...


----------



## mommatook1 (Apr 17, 2008)

nicksull said:


> IF ITS MOTHER WAS A TAG, ITS FATHER WAS A ROLEX...


too funny :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

*My only Non Vintage item of attire!*

Tag Limited edition Senna


----------



## cpac (Mar 25, 2005)

On this, and every day since I received it (30th birthday present from my wife):

Blancpain Aqua Lung (1999)




(pic is not mine, but borrowed from the web)


----------



## Fuzzypuppy (Mar 30, 2008)

nicksull said:


> IF ITS MOTHER WAS A TAG, ITS FATHER WAS A ROLEX...


That "Rolex" is as fake as a $3 bill.


----------



## shirtguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Ebel Dress wave


----------



## Mithras (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm wearing my Chopard Mille Miglia 16-8331 along with a Harvey & Hudson lilac and blue mini-checked shirt, Burberry grey flannel PoW check pants, Arnold Brant black velvet odd jacket and a pair of black wholecuts.
https://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=168331ut1.jpg

Tomorrow though, tomorrow I'm planning on breaking out the Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso Duo that I got last night!!! I can't wait to wear that watch! It's a present (that I officially haven't received yet) so I only get to wear it once until the big day.
https://img113.imageshack.us/my.php?image=duo009aq3.jpg
. https://img60.imageshack.us/my.php?image=duo007aa5.jpg


----------



## dwintersgill (May 14, 2006)

90's rolex date just in stainless


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

*Who cares?*



Fuzzypuppy said:


> That "Rolex" is as fake as a $3 bill.


The point was about resemblances, and that was the first "yachtmaster" pic (authentic or otherwise) i could drag off the net. Cheer up matey...


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

From yesterday, Mid 1970's automatic Omega Seamaster Cosmic. Wearing it today, but with a different strap.










Cheers.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

2005 IWC F.A. Jones limited edition Manual wind stainless steel case. Chesnut color croc strap.


----------



## Fuzzypuppy (Mar 30, 2008)

nicksull said:


> The point was about resemblances, and that was the first "yachtmaster" pic (authentic or otherwise) i could drag off the net. Cheer up matey...


I wasn't taking offense - just noting that the YM in question was clearly not authentic. I was actually assuming the pic was used* because* of the black face and its resemblance to the Tag, despite it making the watch obviously fake.


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

1963 Omega Seamaster DeVille in gold with a grosgrain strap.


----------



## ksteryous (Jul 7, 2008)

Rolex Sea Dweller today...


----------



## nobody (Oct 26, 2007)

*A Jaeger Reverso Reserve de Marche*

sorry - no picture.


----------



## hurling frootmig (Sep 18, 2008)

1966 or 1967 Omega Seamaster. Gold Plated. Date.


----------



## Fuzzypuppy (Mar 30, 2008)

For me, a current generation Rolex Daytona in stainless steel, white face - model 116520.


----------



## G-man (Jul 6, 2005)

A Panerai Luminor Marina, white face, black strap, 40mm version.


----------



## ze_ant (Sep 3, 2008)

*Omega Constellation pie-pan*

Vintage gold Omega Constellation pie-pan like this one here:-


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I wore the one I get into a rut with - a Cartier Pasha C that I bought when they first came out...

There's something vaguely fake looking about the bezel on this one, but it's the only picture I could find of the correct face, which they apparently didn't offer for very long.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Tonyp said:


> 2005 IWC F.A. Jones limited edition Manual wind stainless steel case. Chesnut color croc strap.


Nice.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

nicksull said:


> IF ITS MOTHER WAS A TAG, ITS FATHER WAS A ROLEX...


Excellent, spot on! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Every watch has a story

Today I'm wearing a Revue-Sport military watch (ca. late 40s), manual winder, black calfskin strap, cream/silver face. 60 second dial at 6 o'clock. Black circle around the face under the once luminous numbers. Silver case. and quite small for a man's watch (so very comfortable) about 3.5 cm in diameter (about 1 & 1/4 ")

It looks exactly like this one:

Photo borrowed from this page:

Revue, was the Swiss watchmaker that made watches for German officers during WWII and after and into the 50s.In the 1980s Revue amalgamated with Thommen (aviation instruments) https://www.since1853.co.uk/revuethommen

Mine however is slightly later than the War. Lasse, who runs the antique shop were I buy my old watches at very good prices, regularly buys in batches of watches from a major collector, who almost exclusively collects 40s and 50s watches.

This collector, who also services them before selling them on and replaces crystals and straps where necessary, told Lasse that my Revue-Sport dates from somewhere between 1947 and 1952. He couldn't narrow it down more due to the lack of info available from Revue regarding serial numbers.

The first day I wore it to work I went up to our Radiation Protection Section, just for fun, to see what was left in there after 60 years,especially as most of the luminous paint was now gone off the hands and numbers. There was some low-radiaiting Gamma, but well below the daily rad dos.
But when we measured Beta, the machine really started singing...but still well below the rad dos. :icon_smile_big: One of the officers there was so pleased that he called in two passing trainess to witness a real source being measured as a test of the detection instrument.


----------



## Simon Myerson (Nov 8, 2007)

Original and untouched 1927 Hamilton Pipers Rock in white 14k gold, with enamelled bezel still perfect and clear numbers set into the enamel, also in white gold. Beautiful cream face with patina. Articulated lugs leading to plain black calf strap with a single row of black on black stitching on each side. 

Like Mrs M, the more I look at it the more beautiful I realise it is


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Reddington said:


> From yesterday, Mid 1970's automatic Omega Seamaster Cosmic. Wearing it today, but with a different strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice with the regimental strap too!


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

A gold circa 1960s Girard-Perregaux alarm, brown lizard strap (not original).


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

PatentLawyerNYC said:


> A gold circa 1960s Girard-Perregaux alarm, brown lizard strap (not original).


I know that watch, it's lovely, with the two crowns. 
I hope you don't mind me asking, but how much did you pay for it? Or did you inherit it?


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

My trusty Seiko 5!


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I know that watch, it's lovely, with the two crowns.
> I hope you don't mind me asking, but how much did you pay for it? Or did you inherit it?


Yes, with the two crowns! Thank you for the compliment. The watch was a gift from my father (he no longer wore it), but I don't think it was terribly expensive in its time. My understanding (feel free to correct me) is that GP became a "high end" brand later in its history than the 1960s. A lovely watch nonetheless. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

*Citizen Chronomaster*

My workhorse watch: Citizen Chronomaster, with the Citizen A660 movement providing the most accurate (non radio-controlled) time-keeping available today (specified to be within +/-5 seconds per year):

https://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=citizenchronomasterbv5.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Roger said:


> My workhorse watch: Citizen Chronomaster, with the Citizen A660 movement providing the most accurate (non radio-controlled) time-keeping available today (specified to be within +/-5 seconds per year):
> 
> https://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=citizenchronomasterbv5.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php


I've often wondered who actually needs or wants that kind of accuracy
on a watch anyway

I like and cherish the fact that I have to wind my watches up every day and regulate the time if I haven't worn or wound them in a while. I like an active relationship with my watches.

Sorry, but these kind of ultra-perfect timekeeping, no maintenance, "put it on and forget it" watches just leave me cold.

That said some of them are very attractive. I especially like the look (but
not the operation :devil: ) of the Seiko kinetics.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

By the way, any Sekonda owners here?

I had a few in past years, cheap ,reliable and attractive. And some of the original 60s ones look really classy now.

Sekonda, for those who don't know, is one of the few truly British brands, which started off in the 60s importing, badging and selling Russian made watches. Always one of the best selling brands in the UK. 

I have two old Russian watches as well. One a pocket watch with full cover.


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I've often wondered who actually needs or wants that kind of accuracy
> on a watch anyway
> 
> I like and cherish the fact that I have to wind my watches up every day and regulate the time if I haven't worn or wound them in a while. I like an active relationship with my watches.


We've been down this road before! One could just as easily ask "'who actually needs or wants' a watch that has to be wound up each day and adjusted to the correct time?" For some, high precision is its own aesthetic. :icon_smile:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Roger said:


> We've been down this road before! One could just as easily ask "'who actually needs or wants' a watch that has to be wound up each day and adjusted to the correct time?" For some, high precision is its own aesthetic. :icon_smile:


Fair comment, good answer. :icon_smile:


----------



## Droog (Aug 29, 2006)

Gold Jules Jurgensen Style #7316KS

https://www.julesjurgensen.com/productPage.asp?style=14K#


----------



## drrac2 (Mar 25, 2006)

Franck Muller Master Banker Chrono WG


----------



## onthecheap (May 25, 2008)

*Casual watch...*

...for a casual day.

https://www.absoluterewardsstore.com/CARTItemResources/I204-LLKGGQKLAGYD-RAW.jpg

Bought this as a birthday present to myself last December.


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Rolex 1675*

I've been wearing all week, and thought about changing it, but I got lazy.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Today I'm wearing a late 30s early 40s Wendia, a Swiss made watch for German and Swedish infantry officer's.

Waterproof, pansar glass, incabloc,anti-magnetic, in a base metal case. And as with all infantry watches, it has large clear Arabic numbers, and a 60 second dial at 6 o'clock, as opposed to the full sweep second-hand of a pilot's watch.

The great thing is I picked it up yesterday at an antique fair for about £8 - without strap (I've since put on a brown leather strap, keeping with the look it probably had back then, if it didn't have a cloth strap that is. Black
leather in the European armed forces was not common back then) 
I've had it on now since yesterday lunchtime and it has kept perfect time.

The seller had a box of watches on his table all for 100 kronors (about £8 ($5)) most of them were Swiss watches but mostly 50s and 60s fashion watches. But among them was this gem. I recognised it immediately for what it was and was glad to hand over a 100 kronors

I haven't got a picture of it, but it looks in design, shape, numerals,hands and size and even the base metal case like this Eberhard. The only difference being that the face colours on mine are reversed so where the Eberhard is black mine is cream and vice versa. 
Photo from this site: https://www.farfo.com/menswatches/Page4/helvetialuftwaffeprop.html


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Today I'm wearing a late 30s early 40s Wendia, a Swiss made watch for German and Swedish infantry officer's.
> and it has kept perfect time.


It sounds like a great pickup, can't wait to see a picture.

Today I decided to throw on this Seiko Spirit for the day, I just have a think for these Japan only Seikos.


----------



## Canaletto (Aug 28, 2008)

A Timex T-series Perpetual Calendar (surely the equal of any watch here! ):



In all seriousness, I think that this watch has a timeless, well-designed, and easy-to-read face. Plus it has a perpetual calendar and Indiglo, making it a snap to read it at night.

To me, it is the epitome of good design in that it does what it was designed to do (tell time accurately) extremely well and does it for an eminently sensible price while still maintaining an attractive appearance.

My one complaint about it is that it is rather thicker than I would like (it's about 1 cm, I think). I suspect that it's either the Indiglo or the perptual calendar gadgetry that's to blame.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

tantive4 said:


> It sounds like a great pickup, can't wait to see a picture.
> 
> Today I decided to throw on this Seiko Spirit for the day, I just have a think for these Japan only Seikos.


That my friend is a very classy and very attractive watch. What makes it for me is the silver raised edge around the face, that just adds that little extra touch.

I have a bit of a soft spot, as I've mentioned before, for early Russian
made/British sold Sekondas


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I have a bit of a soft spot, as I've mentioned before, for early Russian
> made/British sold Sekondas


Does your collection include Poljot? Right now all I have are Rolex and Seiko. I really enjoy vintage Seiko, and really love their "Japan" only models, many of which I really think have a great classic style.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

tantive4 said:


> Does your collection include Poljot? Right now all I have are Rolex and Seiko. I really enjoy vintage Seiko, and really love their "Japan" only models, many of which I really think have a great classic style.


Where do you buy the Japan only Seikos?

Yes, I've got one Poljet amongst my Russian watches. It's a pocket watch, with full cover, and royal eagle and coats of arms on case. Their chronos and vintage aero watches are beautiful though aren't they? Especially the Art Deco versions. However, I have been lusting after these two Poljet's, among
others

And

Images from this website: https://www.poljot1.com/


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Actually I've just had a look at the squiggly Cyrillic writing on my pocket watch and it isn't a Poljet at all. It's a Molnija, which looks exactly like this on the inside: From this site https://www.russianwristwatches.com/shop/index.html

I still haven't mentioned the watch I'm wearing today.

Today I'm wearing the first Russian watch I ever bought back in the early 90s, it's a Vostok Paratrooper -manual wind- and with a lovely kitsch dark green face. Vostok still make watches. Whether they still make the
official watches for the Russian armed forces I don't know, but they used to. A quirk, or rather a clever safety feature, with the Vostoks is that you have to unscrew the crown off of its threaded tube before you can wind it or change the time. This prevents accidental movement of the crown in any direction as can happen with a standard watch.










Borrowed from this guy's great "poor man's" watch collection site:https://www.mcbroom.biz/PMWF/collection.htm


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

My trusty Rolex Submariner


----------



## BigCarrot (May 30, 2008)

Stainless Submariner.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

Rolex submariner, stainless (with green bezel). Went well with loden vest.


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

Today I decided to wear a Seiko DX that belonged to my father. My mother bought it for him at the Fort Benning PX when they were first married back in the early seventies. It's a bit beat up and the gold pating has worn a bit, but I do like the unique "70's" vibe, with the brown gradiant dial and faceted crystal.










EoO, I'll send you PM about the Seikos.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

tantive4 said:


> EoO, I'll send you PM about the Seikos.


That's a great looking watch. I love that shifting golden/brown face. And as you say the 70s vibe. The gold border round the date aperture is a nice 70s touch as well. 
Got the PM, cheers!

Today I've got my 1930s Wendia on again, and I'm going to take a picture of it and load it up here if it's the last thing I do....I'm not too handy with these photo programs but I will persist and succeed! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Canaletto said:


> In all seriousness, I think that this watch has a timeless, well-designed, and easy-to-read face. Plus it has a perpetual calendar and Indiglo, making it a snap to read it at night.
> 
> To me, it is the epitome of good design in that it does what it was designed to do (tell time accurately) extremely well and does it for an eminently sensible price while still maintaining an attractive appearance.
> 
> My one complaint about it is that it is rather thicker than I would like (it's about 1 cm, I think). I suspect that it's either the Indiglo or the perptual calendar gadgetry that's to blame.


I agree totally. I love Timex watches, old and new. Partially because of the points you mentioned but also because they remind me of my childhood when I had a couple. My favourite was a military style Timex with a green cloth strap.


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> That's a great looking watch.


Thanks, I can't wait to see some more of your collection!


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

Today was rainy in Atlanta, so I decided to wear one of my oysters.


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

timex easy reader! :aportnoy:


----------



## the law (Sep 16, 2008)

My humble Tissot: (courtesy of this great forum!) :icon_smile_big:


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

Cartier Santos today, gold frame is prone to scratches and has picked up a few:


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

CrackedCrab said:


> Cartier Santos today, gold frame is prone to scratches and has picked up a few:


I've always been a big fan of the Santos, great looking watch!


----------



## Pengranger (Apr 13, 2008)

Breitling Navitimer "The Red Arrows" - limited edition of 200. My everyday watch...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Today my Tag Heuer Link series chronometer, a combination of brushed and polished stainless steel components, with a white face and clear, easily read numbers...a good, solid watch!


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm wearing my Rolex 1675.

I was going to post a pic, but apparently Photobucket is going through site maintance.


----------



## YYZ-LHR (Jul 2, 2007)

A 1950s Omega manual in gold, on a rather ugly brown strap. Must do something about that.


----------



## StrayanPom (Aug 15, 2008)

*My watch today:*


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

^^ Thank you tantive, I'm really enjoying this watch, it's sort of right between dressy and sporty, versatile, and I like the lines.
CC


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

StrayanPom said:


>


Beautiful watch!


----------



## mambo (Dec 29, 2007)

A Vintage 1970's Jenny Caribbean 1000, the first 1000m rated dive watch


----------



## mommatook1 (Apr 17, 2008)

tantive4 said:


> It sounds like a great pickup, can't wait to see a picture.
> 
> Today I decided to throw on this Seiko Spirit for the day, I just have a think for these Japan only Seikos.


That appears to be a perfect watch for accenting a yellow gold wedding band. Subtle gold on the face; no gaudy two-tone band... very nice.


----------



## davespc (Aug 22, 2005)

*my royal oak day, date, moonphase*


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

davespc said:


>


Very nice! I'd like to eventually find a vintage Royal Oak date.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

davespc said:


>


I have a watch that looks vaguely like a Royal Oak from Emerich Meerson. Apparently Mr. Meerson is still around and interested in getting back in the watch business.


----------



## Mitchell (Apr 25, 2005)

A Hamilton 992B railroad watch. It's been with me since October 8th,1965. It went through high school, art school, 3 railroads and a head on train wreck. It's now an old friend.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Mitchell said:


> Now we're talking, a railway watch. YESSS!!!!! Love it!


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm back in my home town (where this photo was taken) and since I only took one watch with me, I'm wearing my my 1675.


----------



## Zingari (Jul 9, 2007)

Tantive4 great watch but there can be only one............


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

Zingari said:


> Tantive4 great watch but there can be only one............


Eventually I'll end up with a Sub to round out my collection, but I'll be waiting for the right


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

I am going with my "default" Saturday watch, Schaffhausen Portuguese Chrono-automatic.


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

hreljan said:


> I am going with my "default" Saturday watch, Schaffhausen Portuguese Chrono-automatic.


Big fan of IWC....can we get a pic of your Port?!!!


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

hreljan said:


> I am going with my "default" Saturday watch, Schaffhausen Portuguese Chrono-automatic.





tantive4 said:


> Big fan of IWC....can we get a pic of your Port?!!!


Here is wrist shot with a phone, not 100% clear, but ...
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img384/10110812012ig6.jpg/1/


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

hreljan said:


> Here is wrist shot with a phone, not 100% clear, but ...
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img384/10110812012ig6.jpg/1/


Great! I love a little bit of watch porn no matter how I get it!!!


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 16, 2008)

Over the last two to three years, I've unloaded all my watches but one. I have one en route, but as of this moment - only this 16710:


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

^^ hold on to that, it's a classic.


----------



## hurling frootmig (Sep 18, 2008)

Today I am wearing my Seiko Orange Monster. I'm very impressed with the watch in spite of it not being all that expensive. I like the look and it was a gift from my wife and son a couple of years ago.


----------



## base615 (Jun 16, 2008)

My newly restored 1947 Omega Automatic. The photo looks quite crap though for some reason, it looks much cooler in real life especially the patina on the dial.


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

hurling frootmig said:


> Today I am wearing my Seiko Orange Monster. I'm very impressed with the watch in spite of it not being all that expensive. I like the look and it was a gift from my wife and son a couple of years ago.


I had one for a couple years and sold it three years ago...it's one I really miss.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 16, 2008)

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^ hold on to that, it's a classic.


I will. It's not really mine, I'm just holding on to if for my son for the next 20 years.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Citizen*

Black face rectangle with large XII for everyday, as my other 20 or so watches are locked up and inconvenient.


----------



## JohnHarvard (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

base615 said:


> My newly restored 1947 Omega Automatic. The photo looks quite crap though for some reason, it looks much cooler in real life especially the patina on the dial.


That is a very nice watch, and I fully understand your dilemma. 
Photos never do justice to old patinated watches. No matter how I try, indoors,outdoors with and w/o flash, I can't seem to take any photos of my old 30s and 40s watches that put across how cool,as you put it, they look in real life. The main culrpit is light (daylight, ceiling lamps or flash) and shadow on the glass.


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

Ebel 1911

Got tired of stainless/gold band after many years, just replaced with brown 'gator when I had it serviced and cleaned recently.

Well that's it for me on this thread for a while, only have 2 watches.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

*My grandfather's watch*

Today I have on a circa 1966 Mido Oceanstar "powerwind." It was my grandfather's, and even though the plastic crystal scratches if you breathe on it, I still love it. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Owen Meany (Jul 10, 2008)

I have one of my favorites: Chopard MM GMT...


----------



## sdharv19 (Oct 25, 2007)

Sector ADV 2500 chronograph (silver/gold)


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm back to my 1969 Certina Argonaut 280...see earlier post with link.....photos soon I promise...I've almost got the hang of digital cameras and USBs now! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

IWC Perpetual calendar with moon phase. Rose Gold case, cream dial, Tan Croc deployant clasp.


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## SimonTemplar (Feb 3, 2008)

Rolex Submariner


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

Tonyp said:


> IWC Perpetual calendar with moon phase. Rose Gold case, cream dial, Tan Croc deployant clasp.


Is that the one with 2 moons (North and South hemisphere) on the moon phase indicator (or does it have a standard moon display)?


----------



## selliott58 (Oct 20, 2008)

Three daily timepieces.

Oris Divers Titanium Chronograph (Large watch, but at 6'5 & 260 I can pull it off)

Sinn 303 with a black Alligator strap and deployment clasp ( This is my favorite watch out of many)

Occasionally I wear a stainless Daytona, but frankly its not my favorite watch in the world do to all the hub bub surrounding it. 

Quite a few more....but most of them are ladies in waiting so to speak...


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Tonyp said:


> IWC Perpetual calendar with moon phase. Rose Gold case, cream dial, Tan Croc deployant clasp.


THAT, I definitely want to see!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Today I am wearing a rather unusual and rather rare watch.

It is this, the Russian Treasury Swatch
https://www.squiggly.com/us/en/swatch/russian-treasury-SCG107.htm

For starters it's an art-piece chronograph,as opposed to the rather plain faces of most chronos. Secondly, I've never seen anyone else with one. Thirdly, it's very difficult to read the time on it. But it's one heck of a conversation topic. 
My wife bought it for me new in 96. For the standard Swatch Chrono price of the day,which was £24. And it seems to have appreciated quite a bit.

I saw it in a shop on the ferry over to Sweden, but my wife persuaded me not to buy it. Then back in London I saw it again in the Swatch shop, in Knightsbridge Arcade, but the snooty yuppie female shop assitant wouldn't let me try it on, it being a collector's piece and them not wanting the strap to be used. So I walked out in disgust.

Then back home in Sweden a couple of weeks later I got a lovely birthday present:icon_smile_big: My wife having gone back to the shop on the ferry later on! :icon_smile_big:

Luckily I encountered a snooty shop girl, otherwise I'd now own two!:icon_smile_big:

By rights I suppose, I should try to obtain the other two 1995 Swatches in the Russian collection Matrioska and Tovarisch (which you can see at the botom of that link)


----------

